# Kienzle



## retrotme (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone know anything about a Kienzle wristwatch? I got one through trades. I was told it was made in Germany but didn't see it listed in Ernie's list of German watch Manufactures. Appears to be well made but that's about all I know about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Website: http://www.kienzleuhren.de/

Tried our search function ? Probably not.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=10944

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=10071

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=10158

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=124742

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=227452

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=207690

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=42921

Kienzle is back from Asia, settled down in Hamburg, they mount quartz, swiss and japanese as well as asian quartz movements.

The Edition Jakob Kienzle is their top line (2824, 2892 with additional moduls made by Dubuis-Depraz). No bad stuff though.


----------



## retrotme (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, Thanks for the info Mike


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

Three "Made in Germany" "Kienzle" wrist watches:from 1940's,1960's and 1970's.All working and wearing on every day basis.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Up until it's demise a genuine German manufacturer, Kienzle was one of the largest manufacturers of pin lever watches in Europe.

As well as there now being a Kienzle in Germany , there is also an entirely separate company in Italy that has the rights to use the Kienzle name. they also make well designed and well made watches in Asia.


----------



## americar (Jul 22, 2009)

stuffler said:


> Website: http://www.kienzleuhren.de/
> 
> Tried our search function ? Probably not.
> 
> ...


Some trivea about Kienzle .... Kienzle was the official car clock (in dash) for Rolls Royce Corniche cars, convertible and hard top coupe in the 70s. I have had several Rolls Royce Corniche's over the Years in particular a 1975 model which i still have has a Kienzle in dash clock (works just fine) fitted from new by Rolls Royce in Crew UK .. where the clock is made it does not say.

I also own a Kienzle wrist watch (owned for 20 Years) this watch is solid 18K gold (very heavy over 120 grams) including original gold bracelet with a mechanical stop watch movement, Branded as Kienzle President, Chronograph Automatic. Looks similar to a Rolex Daytona. The watch is Swiss made not German .. I will post photos (if i can find them) if any one is curious.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I am surprised RR used Kienzle. They have alway claimed they use the best component they can get hold of. I would think maybe Kienzle is not the best?

Bristol, another extremely exclusive British car manufacturer (in fact the last entirely British owned manufacturer) use Smiths clocks and instruments.

Yes please, a pic of your President would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## americar (Jul 22, 2009)

Janne said:


> I am surprised RR used Kienzle. They have alway claimed they use the best component they can get hold of. I would think maybe Kienzle is not the best?
> 
> Bristol, another extremely exclusive British car manufacturer (in fact the last entirely British owned manufacturer) use Smiths clocks and instruments.
> 
> Yes please, a pic of your President would be greatly appreciated!


My Kienzle pics ..


----------



## americar (Jul 22, 2009)

Janne said:


> I am surprised RR used Kienzle. They have alway claimed they use the best component they can get hold of. I would think maybe Kienzle is not the best?
> 
> Bristol, another extremely exclusive British car manufacturer (in fact the last entirely British owned manufacturer) use Smiths clocks and instruments.
> 
> Yes please, a pic of your President would be greatly appreciated!


Pics of Kienzle Rolls Royce dash board clock .. this is a 1971 Rolls Royce Silver Spirit saloon .. note Kienzle W.Germany .. The Kienzle Clock is some what better for wear than the car ...


----------



## Carlax37 (Jan 26, 2010)

Somewhere else said:


> Up until it's demise a genuine German manufacturer, Kienzle was one of the largest manufacturers of pin lever watches in Europe.
> 
> As well as there now being a Kienzle in Germany , there is also an entirely separate company in Italy that has the rights to use the Kienzle name. they also make well designed and well made watches in Asia.


I also wear a kienzle da vinci model and find it very reliable and very accurate than most mechanical and automatic watches 







but think this might be the italian version regards. Carla


----------



## Waffen (Jul 26, 2008)

retrotme said:


> Anyone know anything about a Kienzle wristwatch? I got one through trades. I was told it was made in Germany but didn't see it listed in Ernie's list of German watch Manufactures. Appears to be well made but that's about all I know about it.


Well, I've got my very first 2nd hand/almost-new KIENZLE FliegerChronograph by accident + not much payed

The only thing I can say is that I am quite delighted by its extreme accuracy and the appearance










The housing looks like titanium, but I am not 100% sure

Sadely, I couldn't find ANY information about its MOVEMENT - mission impossibile :-( :think:

Anyway, KIENZLE (the oldest german watch Co.) = two thumbs up

Regards from Croatia


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Waffen,

Welcome to the German watch forum. Your Kienzle looks nice.
I hope will post some photos of your own if you get a chance.
We hear Croatia has both mountains and ocean. Perhaps one
of those could get into your watch photos.

I think you are showing us a watch with Miyota OS20 movement.
If so, that should be a reliable and accurate movement. Here are
the operating instructions for the OS20 (below).

Enjoy your watch. 

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Gary Y (Jul 22, 2012)

I own three vintage Kienzle wrist watches, two Kienzle World Clocks, and one desk clock. I love them all One day I will learn how to post pictures on this forum so that I may share:-(


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Gary Y said:


> I own three vintage Kienzle wrist watches, two Kienzle World Clocks, and one desk clock. I love them all One day I will learn how to post pictures on this forum so that I may share:-(


You can directly upload from your computer (maybe you need to resize them) or upload from a host like a lot of members do.


----------

